# where to buy/get dog food samples



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm thnking of switching my puppy from Blue Buffalo to another high quality food due to his constant scratching. Was actually looking at maybe switching him to TOTW. I called my nearest Tractor Supply co. (the only place that carries TOTW here) and they say that they don't sell any sample bags. Anybody know where i can buy or send for one? I'd rather get a small bag first to see how he likes it before committing to buying a full bag. I went to the website and there was nothing.

Any idea?


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, Just to let you know DON'T buy the pacific salmon brand of TOTW my dogs hate it,Right now I went back to kibble and have them rotating on prairie and wetlands. 

Try AnimalHouse or Petsmart the smallest is a 5lb bag for around $13.00 

Also:

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/dealer_locator/


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If there's a "contact us" page with a phone # I would call them and ask for a sample. They'll likely send a small sample bag (maybe 1-2 feedings) or a cupon for a free or greatly reduced small bag. You'd be surprised how willing high end food manufacturers are willing to give it away for free in the hopes of getting a new customer. As long as you're looking at TC for food, I'd also consider the 4Health variety. I've been considering it and doing a lot of reading about it lately and it looks pretty good and is reasonably priced.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

my dogs love pacific stream, and lots of my clients say that their dogs love it too.

you can contact taste of the wild and they will send you samples of all the formulas. they sent me 5 sample bags of each type!!! and a cool poster


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Great idea dogshrink. Went to the "contact us" section of the website and called the 1800 number and they're sending me samples of high prarie and wetlands formula. Took all of five minutes. Hope we like this new food! 

Forgot to ask them, how big are sample bags typically?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Samples are usually 1/2-1 lb. Cool.. I'm glad they were easy to deal with. That in itself makes me want to do business with a company. Let us know how the taste tests go


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

SS2010 said:


> Hey, Just to let you know DON'T buy the pacific salmon brand of TOTW my dogs hate it,Right now I went back to kibble and have them rotating on prairie and wetlands.
> 
> Try AnimalHouse or Petsmart the smallest is a 5lb bag for around $13.00


So because your dogs didn't like the Pacific Stream formula that means no other dogs will? I know plenty of dogs that do...

PetSmart does not sell Taste of the Wild.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

wow.... here Taste of the Wild is $10 for a 5lb bag, not $13.....
and petsmart OR petco do not carry it.


----------



## maquignon (Oct 21, 2009)

Try switching to a different protein source before you switch brands. Try the Lamb if you haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

maquignon said:


> Try switching to a different protein source before you switch brands. Try the Lamb if you haven't tried that one yet.


I did. I actually had him on Blue Buffalo lamb and rice first but his stools never firmed up on it. So then I switched him to the chicken formula and though it solved the stool problem, it's making him itch really really badly.  I really liked Blue Buffalo too. I still have about a month's worth of food left and was thinking of letting him finish it completely but i really don't want to torture the poor guy if this is a food thing.


----------



## maquignon (Oct 21, 2009)

Could it be that its the chicken that he is allergic to? The lamb has 505 cal/cup as compared to the chicken at 462 cal/cup. So if you were feeding the same amount of the lamb as the chicken it was too much for him. That could be the reason that he had loose stools on the lamb. Anyway, the point is that if it is a food allergy (and food is not the most likely allergen) its an ingredient in the food that is causing it and switching brands won't help if he's allergic to chicken and you switch to another brand that has chicken in it.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

I was actually feeding him less on the lamb because of the kcal/cup. It may well be the chicken in the food that he's allergic to but I just wanted to try switching to TOTW to see if it could be the grains that he's having trouble with. Plus, having done some research on food ingredients, I knew I could do better. Although to me, BB is already really good food, I just wanted to try other options. I was fully planning on doing the rotation diet anyway and since he's really itchy, it's given me incentive to switch sooner than I would have.


----------



## Foxy (Feb 9, 2010)

www.k9cuisine.com
www.pawnaturals.com
www.naturalk9supplies.com

These websites all have samples. 
K9Cuisine gives free samples just pay shipping and you get to pick 10 at a time, they give the little bags (16oz I think it is).

The other 2 sell 1lb sample size bags for about $2-3 each. 

I've ordered from all 3 because not 1 of them has every brand I wanted to try.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

I got my TOTW sample in the mail yesterday!  They gave me two 6 oz bags of each of the flavors. I already bought a 6 lb bag of Wetlands formula but am not gonna open it yet and i'll get Riley to taste test the samples first. That was really generous of them. I didn't even have to pay for shipping!


----------



## fuchsia-dog (Feb 9, 2010)

I got it from Purina before Here is the link 

http://www.purina.com/petlover/


----------

